# Taking requests!



## miruki (Jan 11, 2009)

NEED TO GO ON HIATUS FOR A WHILE! D:

I'm sorry, I will finish all of the requests I got so far, but I'll need some time, yesterday a waterpipe in our house broke and things have been really hectic and chaotic and everything, so I seriously have no time to draw right now, I'll also be on a trip this weekend, so everyone, don't expect anything until next week, k? Sorry! ;_;



I want to get a bit motivation for scribbling more because I've become pretty lazy with that. D:

So I thought I could take requests from you guys. There's a few rules tho:


1) I will only take small requests, there's lot's of things I still can't draw, like uber action poses and stuff, so don't expect too much of me! I won't colour anything, it's just going to be pencil scribbles! 

2) You can ask for almost anything, a manga style scribble or SD of yourself (I'd need to see a picture of you in that case tho), fanart from your favourite series - but just one character please (and show me a few pics of that character too, please), I can try to imitate that series style if you want, but again, don't expect too much of me! XD 

3) I don't mind porn either, but I'm a) not good at drawing genitalia and b) I can't post too explicit stuff here either, so I'll only draw poses that hides this stuff, sorry. XD~

4) I'll work on one request at a time, if you already requested something wait a while before requesting anything again, ... I want to reserve myself the right to reject requests if they don't suit my taste, I'm generally open to lots of things, so I don't think that's gonna happen, but I just want to be safe if it happens to be the case.

5) I can be slow at times, I'm busy with being a mother and all, so don't get impatient if it takes a day or two for me to finish your request - but most of the time I should be quick and all. I may even finish something in less than an hour, depending on how soon I see the request and how difficult it is!

I guess that's it, soo... happy requesting and all! XD~


Request #01 Sora from Kingdom Hearts for GAPman416


Spoiler



Oh well, I decided to not draw the sword after all simply because it would have taken too much time. D: I'm sorry! ;_;
I hope you like it anyways and are at least a little pleased with it. I dunno if I got Sora's hair right, his hair is just too weird and I only used the cover of the first game as a reference (because that's the only picture I have, haha.. I had no time to print anything D - I did this in around 20 minutes, which is an okay'ish time for a scribble like this. Sora's outfit was a bit too complex for me too, so no fully body picture. XD


----------



## V!olaPlayer (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok, I'll help!

Umm, a Kingdom Hearts Sora with the ultimate weapon if you can?

I've always needed inspiration to draw, also, hehe. =]


----------



## dice (Jan 11, 2009)

hand drawn dice (2x die) plz, no colour and give it the "sketched" look (i.e. no ruler)


----------



## V!olaPlayer (Jan 12, 2009)

Wow, thanks!! That's truly great. =D

Umm, let me see if I can find anything wrong.. (for c.c =P)

...

The face is a *tad* too thin, but that's mostly because of the lack of perspective the box gives you, but it's GREAT! This is going, like, straight to Facebook. XP


----------



## Filter (Jan 12, 2009)

I'd like to request Mario _(Nintendo)_ eating a taco.


----------



## ryukyus (Jan 12, 2009)

I would  to see a pic of me  holding keyblades from kingdomhearts,  my pic is in my profile thx


----------



## cornaljoe (Jan 12, 2009)

I have a request.  Could you do a pic of Kirby after eating Colonel Sanders from KFC?  I would like to use it as my avatar.  I would really appreciate it!


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jan 12, 2009)

Draw yourself drawing yourself drawing yourself drawing...

:3  Or, uh, feel free to ignore.  My feelings aren't hurt.


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Jan 12, 2009)

Doomsday Forte said:
			
		

> Draw yourself drawing yourself drawing yourself drawing...
> 
> :3  Or, uh, feel free to ignore.  My feelings aren't hurt.


----------



## miruki (Jan 12, 2009)

O-okay...

Filter: I am scared of Mario, but I'm gonna be brave and try drawing him for you... but.. why a Taco? 

ryukyus: pm'ed you.

cornaljoe: Kirby eating the KFC guy, okaaaayyy.... o____O

Doomsy: I've.. never seen it.. oO

Raylene2K7: can I draw that chibi style? coz if yes I already have a cute image in my head.. *__* 


and.. GAPman: I think the thin face is kinda my style - I'm more worried about the symmetry of the face, I've yet to mirror the pic to see where I failed.. *shivers*


----------



## Hehe Moo (Jan 12, 2009)

I really like your Sora, it looks great!


----------



## Filter (Jan 12, 2009)

miruki said:
			
		

> Filter: I am scared of Mario, but I'm gonna be brave and try drawing him for you... but.. why a Taco?



Because I love Mario and tacos and I never seen a drawing of him eating a taco.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jan 12, 2009)

Never seen..huh?  I wasn't referencing anything, that I know of anyway.  Basically, a "if we have infinite magnification, the picture would go on forever" as you'd be drawing yourself and it'd get tinier and tinier...

I'll think of something better soon.  =P


----------



## Noitora (Jan 12, 2009)

All your base are belong to us


----------



## Galacta (Jan 13, 2009)

Hmm, Can you please draw Luigi? If you cant draw it, only the face and hat.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S Im sorry for that other thing... you know.


----------



## cornaljoe (Jan 13, 2009)

miruki said:
			
		

> O-okay...
> 
> cornaljoe: Kirby eating the KFC guy, okaaaayyy.... o____O



LOL, no not Kirby eating KFC guy!  I want a pic of Kirby after eating* him.  After eating* him Kirby would absorb his awesome chicken making powers and his appearance.

*I guess by "eating" I mean sucking him up into his belly.


----------



## Neko (Jan 16, 2009)

Can you draw a SD version of myself ? 
That would kick ass! 
You can find some photos of me somewhere around Gbatemp, if not just send me a PM. :o

€dit:
Wow Sora looks awesome, he looks kinda older but now he looks kinda bad ass. :o


----------

